# Hunter 38 offshore capable???



## Volkhard (Feb 19, 2006)

Any thoughts or experinces in regard of the new Hunter 38? Could she be capable of safely crossing oceans, perhaps with some add-ons? Or is she strictly for coastal crusing and perhaps carribean islands?

So many newer boats are classified "A" (ocean going) these days, but how could one find the boat to be trusted with one's future and life?

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I don't think it's so much a question of, is it capable, as it is, is it suitable. Hunters, to my mind, are built more toward comforts and amenities, than for seagoing. Geared towards the weekend, or week or two cruiser, who spends more time at rest, than at sail. This isn't a bad thing necessarily, just something that has to be taken into account.

Questions such as tankage, sea berths, displacement say it's not meant as a world girdling cruiser, though that doesn't mean it can't. So, as I said, is it suitable is the question you want to answer.

Regards,


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Generally, many of the newer production boats from Hunter and several other brands are geared towards being "floating condos" with large saloon areas, large berths, and multiple cabins. Many of these attributes are not really good attributes for a bluewater cruising boat. For instance, smaller berths are far safer in heavy seas, and many of the berths found on today's larger production boats are very unsuitable and unsafe for use in heavy seas. 

While many boats can survive a bluewater passage safely, not many are comfortable for a long passage. The seaworthiness and seakindliness of many of the modern designs are not all that suitable for bluewater passages.


----------



## infonote (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes it is capable for offshore. At least it is certified for offshore.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Saying _"Yes it is capable for offshore. At least it is certified for offshore." _is about the same as saying BLAH BLAH BLAH... lips flapping, but nothing of any use being said-just noise.

Being capable for offshore, being certified for offshore, and being suitable for offshore are three different things. Many of the new "floating condo" type boats are certified for offshore, and quite possibly off-shore capable...but I doubt that they're really suitable for offshore use.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

People have crossed oceans in all forms of boats. I'm certain that with everything falling your way you could circumnavigate in one. But I would be more comfortable with something built more for that purpose. It is certainly not what it was designed for.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've owned a number of Catalina's the current being a 400. Great boat but I would not take it to blue water because it is as pointed out by others not suitable for this type of sailing. By the way it may be categorized by some as a floating condo but it sails great and will blow off a Valiant 42 in a heartbeat...but I would select the Valiant for bluewater if I were so inclined.


----------



## Irwin32 (Jul 1, 2001)

One thing I have noticed about Hunters and other porduction boats is that they lack good sea berths. If you are crossing any large body of water you have to have good sea berths.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Don't even think about it. Spend the same $$ on an older blue water boat that is suitable for blue water AND extended living at sea. Just asking this question indicates to me that you need to do some reading and sailiing in offshore conditions before making a major investment mistake.

More discussion on "bluewater capable" here:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/learning-sail/11194-bluewater-defined.html

Here's a good list of offshore boats for starters...not all inclusive:
http://www.johnsboatstuff.com/Articles/best.htm

And a good book:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/007137616X?v=glance


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Is a Hunter capable of going offshore? Short answer, you can take a bathtub offshore if you really desire, but that is not want it is designed for! Keep a Hunter in a coastal environment and stop in Marinas to take advantage of shore power to keep running all the goodies that they are generally loaded with and you will be happy with a Hunter.

Wherewith I speak: After bringing a Hunter 46 back from Corfu to the UK on Delivery, the entire insides shifted 3 inches after a miserable crossing of the Bay of Biscay. In fact, the engine cowling showed the 3 inch gap between it and the floor. Also, in a bit of bad timing while getting slammed by a wave, I managed to put my hand through one of the rear cabin doors when I fell forward while getting ready for a night watch. Not what I would call solid construction.

I would hate to think of the loss in value of this vessel due to this one trip. She sure was tricked out with toys though. Too bad the owner didn’t spend his money on more function.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

There is a book that I believe is "ten characteristics of offshore boats" that would help you. please don't take offense at my saying that the very fact that you are asking the question on a forum indicates you are in need of some independent research.
Some deficiencies can be minimized. Ex: companionway too big-- permanently install a lower board. Cockpit too big-- install oversize drains.
Some deficiencies cannot be fixed. Ex: paper thin hull.

Good luck on your research.
Pigslo


----------

